# Story Behind the Old and Well Known Nursery Rhyme, Mary Had A Little Lamb



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)

I thought this was interesting, I remember Mary Had a Little Lamb as a young child.  More here.    http://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/05/mary-and-her-little-lamb.html




> The childhood nursery rhyme "Mary Had a Little Lamb" is familiar to all, but did you know it’s based on a _real_ Mary and a _real_ lamb and a _real_ incident that took place at school?
> 
> The  real Mary, Mary Sawyer, was born in 1806 in the town of Sterling,  Massachusetts, the United States. One day, when Mary was about ten, she  discovered two recently born lambs on their family farm.
> 
> ...


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2017)

Love it!  I never knew there was a story behind that nursery rhyme.  You guys educate me every day!


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2017)

Fun!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2017)

Great bit of history, thanks!!!


----------



## Moofies (May 2, 2017)

Wow, I'm from Massachusetts and never heard that story.  How very interesting.  I shall pass it on to my family.  Thanks you for posting this


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2017)

Here are two pictures of Mary Sawyer, later in her life.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2017)

Thank you.. what an adorable story!


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2017)

Even Paul Harvey would agree that "the rest of the story" is a sad tale indeed!


"Mary's lamb grew up to be a fine ewe who mothered three lambs herself.  She lived to be 4 years old when she met an unfortunate end in an encounter with a cow".

(2007)  "Mary’s Lamb house reduced to rubble.  Arson suspected".


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the update Meanderer, none of that was mentioned on the source site.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 6, 2017)

All I remember is the joke that came from that nursary rhyme: Mary had a little lamb, that's what she gets for sleeping in a barn....


----------

